# Shelves



## FredFray (Sep 2, 2008)

I want to build some of my own shelves for my garage. Can someone share with me the standard formula for 2 feet and 4 feet shelves?


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 2, 2008)

If shelves have standard formulas, I've never seen them...  just build some shelves the right size and shape for the area you have.

--Bushytails


----------

